# handmade soap market



## Maythorn (Dec 28, 2012)

It seems like it might be getting saturated?  I've looked on Etsy and there are so many pages of handmade soaps I quit at about page 30 although they were quite nice to look at.  But it looked as if there was about 170 pages or more  I started wondering if online is the way to go when you are eventually ready to sell.  Possibly its better to sell at markets or try to have a website of your own?


----------



## Genny (Dec 28, 2012)

I opened an online shop last summer and have gotten some sales, but nothing to brag about.  I do markets and basically use my online shop & FB page as a way for my market customers to find me during the off season.
But I do know that there are many soapers that do excellent on Etsy and other places like that.


----------



## lsg (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a website also, but have never sold a thing from it.  I do better by word of mouth and selling wholesale to local businesses.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 28, 2012)

Although I have an Etsy shop it is more to just have a presence there than anything.

I do get sales off my website but that is by being on forums that my product actually of interest to the members....


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for your input and information on this.  I think my photography block is really going to be an impediment to trying anything online.  I'm just not a camera person and stellar photos seem a requirement to get soaps noticed.  Online you can admire the beauty but not the scent.  At a fair people could smell the soaps and that must help alot.  I take passable photos of family on holidays.  At least soaps will hold still.  Lol.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 29, 2012)

Maythorn I'm thinking about taking a photography course so I can learn to take better product photo's.I think it might be a good investment.  I have the right camera for it, but, well, I need to get better at it.


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 29, 2012)

That's a good idea about taking a class Lindy.   Start from square 1 and really get comfortable with a camera and all the different things you can do with photography.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 30, 2012)

I think it would be so fun and then you can make your photo's be recognizable as your's and the would totally stand out from the crowd.


----------

